
The cosmological constant problem (1989) [pdf] - maverick_iceman
https://www.itp.kit.edu/~schreck/general_relativity_seminar/The_cosmological_constant_problem.pdf
======
T-A
And then there is the sequel: [http://arxiv.org/abs/astro-
ph/0005265](http://arxiv.org/abs/astro-ph/0005265)

